
XDP: 1.5 years in production [pdf] - eloycoto
http://vger.kernel.org/lpc_net2018_talks/LPC_XDP_Shirokov_v2.pdf
======
fulafel
Here's a slide deck that explains what XDP is:
[https://people.netfilter.org/hawk/presentations/driving-
IT20...](https://people.netfilter.org/hawk/presentations/driving-
IT2017/driving-IT-2017_XDP_eBPF_technology_Jesper_Brouer.pdf)

------
ilovecaching
If anyone has any questions about XDP or eBBF in production, I'd be happy to
answer. I've been working on an XDP deployment with Rust as the control plane
language, and have found it to be an incredibly technology that makes high
performance networking extremely accessible.

Also, Katran is very cool. Facebook is doing really cutting edge work in the
networking space.

~~~
sargun
Have you thought of adding an eBPF backend for Rust?

I'm curious where you work. I've been doing eBPF in production for a while as
well, but our control plane is Go / C.

~~~
steveklabnik
[https://jvns.ca/blog/2018/02/05/rust-
bcc/](https://jvns.ca/blog/2018/02/05/rust-bcc/)

------
pavel_odintsov
If you Like XDP you may check AF_XDP! It's like PCAP but EXTREMELY fast!

It require kernel 4.18+ and you can use my guide to build test application
very fast: [https://github.com/pavel-odintsov/fastnetmon/wiki/af_xdp-
tes...](https://github.com/pavel-odintsov/fastnetmon/wiki/af_xdp-tests-for-
Linux-4.19)

------
blattimwind
These slides seem to be rather incomprehensible without the accompanying talk.

Edit: Oh boy. That's so _obviously_ not a criticism of the talk.

~~~
eloycoto
No video yet, but here you have the paper.

[http://vger.kernel.org/lpc-
networking2018.html#session-10](http://vger.kernel.org/lpc-
networking2018.html#session-10)

On the other hand, Cilium.io made a good summary of that.
[https://cilium.io/blog/2018/11/20/fb-bpf-
firewall](https://cilium.io/blog/2018/11/20/fb-bpf-firewall)

